# Good cheap or free web host for shirt website?



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

So I got everything arranged. The heat press, the transfers, the name, my target audience, how I will advertise, and some designs. The only problem, I forgot all about the website, lol.  But I was thinking I would use webs.com as I usually do, but they only allow 20 pages, and if each shirt had a page (with pics, description, and cost, etc.) That would only allow me to have 16 shirts and a few other pages. Well that won't work. So who do you guys use for a cheap or even free web host, that has unlimited or a lot of pages. Also if they sell domain names that would be great too so I don't have to buy from someone else and transfer it. Thanks.


----------



## RenegadeMarketer (Jan 26, 2009)

Godaddy.com baby!


----------



## myk5 (Jul 28, 2008)

There's so many good web hosts out there that are affordable.

To work with a 'real' webhost, you'll need some education. Basic html, how to use ftp, how to get an SSL for your site and process creditcards if you're selling online as well.

I recommend godaddy.com for domain names. If you google 'godaddy discount code' you'll get a discount code that works(!) and makes godaddy about as cheap as domain name registration gets. When you get the hosting, you'll be told what your name server addresses are - and you update your domain name at godaddy with the correct nameserver and the domain will point to your server in about a day or less.

If you use Paypal to handle payment, you can save money on the SSL, but you really should opt for the 'premium' paypal service that allows the transaction to 'look' as if the buyer never leaves your site.

Godaddy also has an affordable SSL certificate, with better encryption than Verisign (which is way overpriced).


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

webfusion.com


----------



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

RenegadeMarketer said:


> Godaddy.com baby!


would you suggest godaddy marketplace? or just a godaddy site and some other shopping cart?


----------



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

sonambulo said:


> webfusion.com


I looked at their website, they sound too good to be true, whats the catch?


----------



## Obstructees (Sep 22, 2008)

In response to if you should use webfusion or not
Webfusion www.webfusion.com Review in Web Hosting Companies at Review Centre


----------



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

Obstructees said:


> In response to if you should use webfusion or not
> Webfusion www.webfusion.com Review in Web Hosting Companies at Review Centre


 
Yeah thanks, I saw that when I googled the companies name, I love your website by the way.


----------



## Obstructees (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks man, if you have any questions let me know. I ran out of memory on my last hosting service so I'm switching over to Hostgator.com on Monday. I'll let you know how they are whenever i found out


----------



## losille (Nov 4, 2008)

myk5 said:


> There's so many good web hosts out there that are affordable.
> 
> To work with a 'real' webhost, you'll need some education. Basic html, how to use ftp, how to get an SSL for your site and process creditcards if you're selling online as well.
> 
> ...



If you buy a name and it is important to you. Find out who actually owns the name. With some of the lower priced domain registrations. The company actually owns the name and you are allowed to use it. 
Check to see if the seller allows you to move your domain.
With a basic website you shouldn't have any problems with software restrictions. 
Read the TOS


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we set up a website through bigcartel.com it's a shopping cart system but very affordable. Very easy to use for a newbie. check out there site. have a nice day uncletom


----------



## apt5tees (Nov 9, 2009)

myk5 said:


> If you use Paypal to handle payment, you can save money on the SSL, but you really should opt for the 'premium' paypal service that allows the transaction to 'look' as if the buyer never leaves your site.
> 
> Godaddy also has an affordable SSL certificate, with better encryption than Verisign (which is way overpriced).


Your right with Verisign being WAY overpriced, however,all SSL have 128/256 bit encryption from all CA's- an important thing to know about SSL are the level of Validation- Godaddy is mainly just Domain Validation (DV)-those should not be used on front end applications because they are not Validating your organization. 

Also the root key is important- Godaddy SSL are prone to showing errors at times because their roots don't go back that far- and they are issued on a 1024- that is not good-

You get what you pay for.


----------



## oxfordsignworks (Nov 9, 2009)

yahoo.com has a great cheap program.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

JTNO said:


> would you suggest godaddy marketplace? or just a godaddy site and some other shopping cart?


I'm not a fan at godaddy customer service. You get what you pay for.

I have a dreamhost account and I am happy.

I run wordpress with bigcartel, storenvy, or magento.

Static sites with simple html are just too much work to update get a pro to make a site you can update easily yourself with CMS.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

http://pagebuzz.com/


----------



## PoisonApple (Mar 20, 2010)

I've always used GoDaddy and I've never had any problems.

You will need a couple things:
--------------------------------------
1) Domain Name 
2) FTP Site
3) A program that will upload to your FTP site

Domain names on GoDaddy are about $11 a year and FTP sites are usually $6 a month for the cheapest.

It's actually very simple and cheap to operate and update a website but you will need to be shown the ropes the first time around.


----------



## paulwferrell (Mar 18, 2010)

try it before you buy it...
try wix.com
you can transer your own domain or get one from them.
you can design and have a free one but has ads.
you can upgrade and get rid of the ads.
check it out


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been using ipowerweb for 10 years. I have never had problems with them for customer service and questions. I saw that they have a sale going on right now for $5.95 a month, free domain name, unlimited disk space, unlimited bandwidth and 2500 email accounts. You don't pay by the month, you pay one year or more at a time though (which I have never had a problem with).


----------



## PoisonApple (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Bornover! That sounds like a great deal. I'm going to have to check that out  I've been using GoDaddy for about 5 years only because of their Superbowl commercial and the only reason I stay is because I'm just used to it. I'll definitely check out ipowerweb.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

ipowerweb's normal monthly price breakdown is $7.95. Also ipower has free SSL with every account if you use the shared hosting account SSL cert (means you use the host name in url when going to https secure). If you want an individual SSL cert (uses your url with https), that costs more. The costs are $39 to $479 per year for the individual SSL certs depending on the SSL features you want.


----------

